# How to get an HR24



## rlinsurf (Mar 2, 2008)

I just tried to order one of these from DTV, but they say there's no way to know which model of DVR I will get. Does anyone know how to get the HR24?

Thanks.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

www.solidsignal.com

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...G4-DVR-(HR24)-HD-DVR&c=DIRECTV Receivers&sku=


----------



## j4quattro (May 31, 2008)

Order MRV & a hddvr and you will get an HR24.
Per supervisor at local office that does the Directv installs.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

j4quattro said:


> Order MRV & a hddvr and you will get an HR24.
> Per supervisor at local office that does the Directv installs.


Not a guarantee.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

If your getting a deal from DTV just refuse the shipment if it's not what you want. If you are paying sticker, just order it from somewhere else. If enough people start doing this maybe they will change the way they do things.


----------



## ethos (Jun 15, 2007)

easiest way to get an HR24 is to have it professionally installed. Tell the installer thats what you want and chances are he has one on the truck. if he doesnt he will get you one. works everytime and doesn't cost extra.


----------



## ethos (Jun 15, 2007)

Sim-X said:


> If your getting a deal from DTV just refuse the shipment if it's not what you want. If you are paying sticker, just order it from somewhere else. If enough people start doing this maybe they will change the way they do things.


I tried this tactic, the problem is its impossible to refuse a shipment from FedEx when they leave it at your door when your not home. You have to call directv and they have to send out a driver from fed ex to pick it up. Its more of a hassle to send it back that i want to deal with again.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Sim-X said:


> If your getting a deal from DTV just refuse the shipment if it's not what you want. If you are paying sticker, just order it from somewhere else. If enough people start doing this maybe they will change the way they do things.


Or they'll just start canceling accounts of customers playing high school games. 

But to answer the OP, an online purchase is your only way to guarantee you get an HR24. SolidSignal has them, Amazon has them and a few others as well. I believe last I saw Amazon had the best price and if you are an Amazon Prime customer 2 day shipping is free.


----------



## Gladiatorhawk (Sep 8, 2010)

I am also looking to upgrade.

My 2 non-DVR receivers are the standard definition variety and my dish is 10 years old. So obviously the dish is incompatible.

I want the HD-DVR preferably HR24 for 1 room and retain the older std def receiver in the other room.

I have 3 questions.

1. Is my only option, to request a new dish from DTV?

2. Prefer just the 1 cable going upstairs to STD receiver and just 1 cable to the HD-DVR downstairs. So I need the Slimline SL3-SWM dish, correct?

3. I understand the HD dish is larger and requires more bracing. My smaller dish is attached to the wall not the roof. Can the larger dish be attached to the wall?

Sure wish DTV would get the manufactures to ramp up on HR24s and let us know when they have sufficient inventory.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Or they'll just start canceling accounts of customers playing high school games.


I've heard it's been done, but I wish it happened more often.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Sim-X said:


> If your getting a deal from DTV just refuse the shipment if it's not what you want. If you are paying sticker, just order it from somewhere else. If enough people start doing this maybe they will change the way they do things.


What a horrible idea. You get what you get. If enough people do as you suggest, and DirecTV changes the way they do things, it surely will not be for the best. As of right now, it is a simple process. Something is wrong, they send you a replacement. If you are adding an additional receiver, they send you one. If you're upgrading a current receiver, they send you one. If enough people abuse the system and jack around with it until they get the exact model they believe they must have...DirecTV won't be so easy to deal with for long.

You don't need an HR24. No one does. If you need one capable of OTA, you'll get one. Otherwise you can get an AM21. If you need one capable of 3D, you'll get one. Other than that...just take what they give you and you'll be just fine. Don't make it worse for everyone else just because you think you need something that isn't all that necessary.


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

Order MRV installation. When the installer calls, tell him you want the HR24/H24 series. Most will have them on the truck, if not, tell him you will reschedule until you can get one (politely). Most customers don't know the difference, only the well informed will know about the HR24/H24 series as being the superior new models. I have had many of the DVR's and the HR24/H24 is superior to them all, so far.

Also, a good idea is to "TIP" the installer before the install. A mere $20 and the installer will go out of his way to do a good job. Otherwise, they will just think you are another cheap customer and just do the bare minimum install.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Sim-X said:


> If your getting a deal from DTV just refuse the shipment if it's not what you want. If you are paying sticker, just order it from somewhere else. If enough people start doing this maybe they will change the way they do things.


or start charging a fee for this type of practice for wasting everyone's time and causing a installer to lose wages and take a loss on the ticket. Want a specific model - pay the upfrnt lease cost to solid signal, want cheap - take what they give you


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

wingrider01 said:


> or start charging a fee for this type of practice for wasting everyone's time and causing a installer to lose wages and take a loss on the ticket. Want a specific model - pay the upfrnt lease cost to solid signal, want cheap - take what they give you


The HR24 receiver is in demand for a reason. Directv should be making a more concerted effort to move away from anything but an HR24+ going forward. Directv needs to wake up. IMO, It's only going to get worse.

Directv should do the same offers that a place like Solid Signal does and stop making it such a crap shoot. If someone is requesting a specific model, they know what they want. Why not make the same upfront fee offer? It keeps the customer happy and puts more money in the pockets of Directv.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Gladiatorhawk said:


> I am also looking to upgrade.
> 
> 1. Is my only option, to request a new dish from DTV?
> 
> ...


1. No, you have three options, request it from DirecTv, Have a local professional installation company install it, or buy it online and install it yourself.
2. *IF* your standard receiver upstairs is SWM compatable, then yes. If the upstairs receiver is not SWM compatable, then you will need a SL3 Dish plus a SWM8 multiswitch.
3. Depends on the wall, and who is doing the installation.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Chuck W said:


> The HR24 receiver is in demand for a reason. Directv should be making a more concerted effort to move away from anything but an HR24+ going forward. Directv needs to wake up.


They already have three companies making the piece, along with three companies making H24s. None of the old HD DVRs or receivers are still in production. What else do you want them to do?

Some people are blowing a temporary product shortage totally out of proportion. In another few months, this whole "I only want an HR24" debate simply won't exist. That's all you'll get, especially with a new MRV install.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

you know .. there are other paths rather than trying to get an HR24 ..


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Chuck W said:


> The HR24 receiver is in demand for a reason. Directv should be making a more concerted effort to move away from anything but an HR24+ going forward. Directv needs to wake up. IMO, It's only going to get worse.
> 
> Directv should do the same offers that a place like Solid Signal does and stop making it such a crap shoot. If someone is requesting a specific model, they know what they want. Why not make the same upfront fee offer? It keeps the customer happy and puts more money in the pockets of Directv.


Why should Directv do the same offer as Solid Signal? Solid Signal is doing that. The online retailers fill a niche for people that want a specific model. Directv has left that niche to those retailers. There's no reason that have to take on that expense for themselves. (And don't kid yourself, there are expenses that Directv would have to pay to change their inventory system.)


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

I just had a new install yesterday (the cables were all in place, but the dish etc is all new) - came back to D* after a few years with E*.

Anyway, when I ordered I specifically requested HR24. They came with two units and it all went off without a hitch.

I've heard that is typical for MRV setups, but I'm guessing that if you request HR24 and they make a note on your account, you will most likely get it.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

E91 said:


> I've heard that is typical for MRV setups, but I'm guessing that if you request HR24 and they make a note on your account, you will most likely get it.


Guess again.


----------



## Rage187 (Oct 27, 2007)

MRV installs so far have been with the HR24. Likely your best bet.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

DogLover said:


> Why should Directv do the same offer as Solid Signal? Solid Signal is doing that. The online retailers fill a niche for people that want a specific model. Directv has left that niche to those retailers. There's no reason that have to take on that expense for themselves. (And don't kid yourself, there are expenses that Directv would have to pay to change their inventory system.)


While I am sure D* has cooked the numbers and done a cost/benefit analysis (and, hence, have opted for the system that maximizes their profit -as all businesses do), it may ultimately be toward their best interest to offer the same level of service as E* (their closest competitor). When I ordered DISH two years back, I was able to tell them exactly what DVR I wanted in each room.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Chuck W said:


> The HR24 receiver is in demand for a reason.


Why? Due to a bit of a speed improvement? That's it? No...I don't think so.

You know who demands the HR24? People who are members of forums like this one. You know, people who actually know difference between the various HR2X series models. Do you actually believe that the casual customer knows what an HR24 is versus an HR23/22/21/20?

Let's look at this forum and the other forum. These are pretty much the only games in town for dedicated DBS discussions. Even if every single member here were a DirecTV customer (which isn't that case since many are non-DBS customers or are Dish customers), they would only account for about 0.45% of the total number of DirecTV customers. Even if you combine the total membership of this forum and the other forum (again imagining that every member on both sites is a DirecTV customer)...we're only talking about 1.3%. The vast majority of people out there are paying full price and are more or less unaware of many of the deals we discuss here. This also reinforces why complaining here about this, that, or the other has little to no effect.

So, if we were to imagine that every single member of both forums was a DirecTV customer and was out there demanding an HR24 from DirecTV. These would be the type of dedicated and knowledgeable customers who would actually know what an HR24 is. We would only be talking about 1.3% of all DirecTV customers. The people who are demanding and HR24 are the extreme exception to the rule. What happens here should not be considered a reflection of the entire customer base.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

E91 said:


> While I am sure D* has cooked the numbers and done a cost/benefit analysis (and, hence, have opted for the system that maximizes their profit -as all businesses do), it may ultimately be toward their best interest to offer the same level of service as E* (their closest competitor). When I ordered DISH two years back, I was able to tell them exactly what DVR I wanted in each room.


You get the same basic options with DirecTV:

H10
H20
H21
H23
H24

HR20
HR21
HR22
HR23
HR24

You can either choose a DVR or a non-DVR. There are exceptions made if you need 3D capabilities and/or OTA.

With Dish Network you have the following choices:

ViP 922 DVR
Duo DVR ViP 722
Duo ViP 222
Solo DVR ViP 612
Solo ViP 211

If you take the 922 out of the equation and you decide if you need single or dual display capabilities...you're left with one option for a DVR and one option for a non-DVR. Do you want to view on one display or two? Do you want a DVR or not? Wham...there you go. That was easy.

I don't really see how one has a different practice than the other. The lone exception is the ViP 922 which can be yours for somewhere between $200 - $600+.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

E91 said:


> I just had a new install yesterday (the cables were all in place, but the dish etc is all new) - came back to D* after a few years with E*.
> 
> Anyway, when I ordered I specifically requested HR24. They came with two units and it all went off without a hitch.
> 
> I've heard that is typical for MRV setups, but I'm guessing that if you request HR24 and they make a note on your account, you will most likely get it.


IIUC, there is no way for the CSR to relay preferences to the installation company doing the job. I believe that the order goes out for a given setup without regard to model numbers. A note on your account won't make it to the installer.

That's why we are constantly told there is no guarantee what you'll get and we usually recommend calling the installer prior to installation and see what they have available and what they can do for you. Beyond that it's a throw of the dice.

Mike


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

DogLover said:


> Why should Directv do the same offer as Solid Signal? Solid Signal is doing that. The online retailers fill a niche for people that want a specific model. Directv has left that niche to those retailers. There's no reason that have to take on that expense for themselves. (And don't kid yourself, there are expenses that Directv would have to pay to change their inventory system.)


The most valuable asset any company has is satisfied customers. Ask Toyota how putting short term profits ahead of customers worked out.
.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> The most valuable asset any company has is satisfied customers. Ask Toyota how putting short term profits ahead of customers worked out.
> .


Apples to oranges... Your life and safety don't rely on your DVR.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Barry in Conyers said:


> The most valuable asset any company has is satisfied customers. Ask Toyota how putting short term profits ahead of customers worked out.
> .


Ask Toyota what percentage of their potential customer base knew people were having serious issues, then ask D* what percentage of their customers only know if they have "the shiny black one" DVR as opposed to those that know about/want an HR24. I seriously doubt it would be worth revamping the whole system for the drop in the bucket of customers that want an HR24.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hoosier205 said:


> Why? Due to a bit of a speed improvement? That's it? No...I don't think so.
> 
> You know who demands the HR24? People who are members of forums like this one. You know, people who actually know difference between the various HR2X series models. Do you actually believe that the casual customer knows what an HR24 is versus an HR23/22/21/20?


FWIW, I have all HR20's that work perfectly. I would like 24's but don't want to commit to another 2 years at this time.

That being said, it's good to be an "educated consumer." Just because the vast majority of subs are NOT "educated" doesn't mean others can't or shouldn't be. It's no different then wanting a 11th gen plasma display over a 10th gen if both were the same price. One wants the newest model if it is available.

There is more of a difference then speed. By taking an older model you are taking a box that has been previously used and sometimes abused for anywhere up to what, 4 years or more? Aside from the speed, smaller size, larger hard drive and more contemporary look, by getting a 4+ year old unit that has allegedly been "refurbished" you are increasing the chances of a much earlier failure with the ensuing loss of all your recordings. Sure, they would replace it, but a new model has a better chance of a longer life after installation. They are recycling boxes that have been out there for many years.

So yes, if I was laying out my hard-earned money, whether it's called a lease or a purchase, the "newest model available" would be what I want. If it was simply a replacement for an old unit that died, that would be another story. As a new customer, additional receiver or "upgrade" I would want the newest. For the vast majority who don't know, that's their problem not mine. If I didn't care I wouldn't be here learning about all the options.

Berating someone for being an educated consumer and wanting the newest model is pretty silly if you ask me (I know, you didn't ask me  ).


----------



## Eskimo (Aug 2, 2010)

MicroBeta said:


> IIUC, there is no way for the CSR to relay preferences to the installation company doing the job. I believe that the order goes out for a given setup without regard to model numbers. A note on your account won't make it to the installer.


My note of "24 series receivers or I will cancel the order" made it..


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Hoosier205 said:


> Why? Due to a bit of a speed improvement? That's it? No...I don't think so.
> 
> You know who demands the HR24? People who are members of forums like this one. You know, people who actually know difference between the various HR2X series models. Do you actually believe that the casual customer knows what an HR24 is versus an HR23/22/21/20?
> 
> ...


A "little" bit of speed improvement? "I don't think so". It is a VAST improvement over any previous HR2x receiver(I have the HR20-100, -700 and an HR21-100 to compare to).



> Do you actually believe that the casual customer knows what an HR24 is versus an HR23/22/21/20?


I DO know that many of the people I know with Directv(I know about 50+ people if you include people living in the house.. not 50+ accounts) are FED UP with the slowness of their current receiver. None of whom have ever come to either of the boards. I have yet to talk to ANYONE who is happy with the speed of their receiver. They all say the same thing about it being slow to the point of being frustrating at times. BUT they put up with it due to what they get from Directv.

I've now told a few people about the HR24 and it's speed increase(I've only had mine a few weeks), with only one so far, seeing it in action. He couldn't believe the difference. He wants one BADLY. He currently has an HR23 and H2x(not sure what the non-DVR receiver was) and MRV already so an upgrade is unlikely for him.

Anyway, my point is, regardless of what percent these boards represent, there is much more than meets the eye. While the average Joe may not know the specifics on the models, they DO know what is slow and what is not. The more people who get wind of a faster receiver, the more the demand will grow and people will want it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Chuck W said:


> I DO know that many of the people I know with Directv(I know about 50+ people if you include people living in the house.. not 50+ accounts) are FED UP with the slowness of their current receiver.


And in counterpoint, I know a lot of people with D* (most of which are family, friends, and co-workers that I've referred) and not a single one has ever mentioned anything about slow receivers to me. Not once.


----------



## underlord2 (Dec 1, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Apples to oranges... Your life and safety don't rely on your DVR.


Sometimes you wonder, in these forums.. :lol:


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

Anyone who tries to force the old HR series down your throat or tell you "you get what you get" or that there is no real difference hasn't actually seen first hand how the HR24 is a FIX for the sluggish series.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dyker said:


> Anyone who tries to force the old HR series down your throat or tell you "you get what you get" or that there is no real difference hasn't actually seen first hand how the HR24 is a FIX for the sluggish series.


The ability to scroll faster...yippee. 

If folks want a specific model, they can acquire one for themselves. If you request one from DirecTV, you get what you get. Too bad...so sad.


----------



## rlinsurf (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks to all for the advice. Sorry for n00bness, but what is an MRV install?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

rlinsurf said:


> Thanks to all for the advice. Sorry for n00bness, but what is an MRV install?


Its new name is Whole Home DVR, which permits you to view recorded material from one DVR on another DVR or HD Receiver. It is a "network" of sorts, done with what is called DECA (supported by D*), or ethernet (not supported but works).

If you opt for the Whole Home DVR (WHDVR) install, your chances of getting H24 series equipment is very good, but still not certain. I've had two friends do the upgrade, one was a new customer and one was an upgrade of older SD equipment, and both got HR24s and H24s.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

dyker said:


> Anyone who tries to force the old HR series down your throat or tell you "you get what you get" or that there is no real difference hasn't actually seen first hand how the HR24 is a FIX for the sluggish series.


My HR20, HR22, and HR24 all play back recordings at the same speed... what more do you need?


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

rlinsurf said:


> Thanks to all for the advice. Sorry for n00bness, but what is an MRV install?





hasan said:


> Its new name is Whole Home DVR, which permits you to view recorded material from one DVR on another DVR or HD Receiver. It is a "network" of sorts, done with what is called DECA (supported by D*), or ethernet (not supported but works).
> 
> If you opt for the Whole Home DVR (WHDVR) install, your chances of getting H24 series equipment is very good, but still not certain. I've had two friends do the upgrade, one was a new customer and one was an upgrade of older SD equipment, and both got HR24s and H24s.


Good advice from hasan! There is also a $3/month fee for MRV to consider. Plus, if you consider this upgrade, make sure they add the Broad Band DECA kit (aka "Internet Connection Kit" or "ICK" for short... it should appear on your order confirmation as Whole Home DVR with ICK or similar if the CSR gets it right).

The BB DECA will allow the supported DECA WHD to access VOD, MediaShare, TV APPS, & Directv2PC. There is still too many TS threads with WHD setups asking for help with MRV issues due to trying to access the Internet through unsupported ETHERNET connection. A coax line s/b installed from splitter to near your router for optimal DECA/ETHERNET wire speed; no wireless or powerline adapters s/b used. If you have them, hid them before your installer sees them.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> My HR20, HR22, and HR24 all play back recordings at the same speed... what more do you need?


That is an excellent point. I've evaluated two HR24s, and they *are* noticeably faster....while navigating. Would I go out of my way to get one right now? No. It is very early in its shakedown period. There are lots of problems with OTA (which I use a lot) recording, and a few others. This is perfectly predictable with a new release box, and what I would expect. I went through enough of that "early adopter" stuff with my HR20-700 and HR21-200, that I don't want to do that right now.

I think the HR24 is going to be great. I don't think its anywhere near there yet.

At least two more, perhaps four more firmware revisions and the HR24 ought to be a killer!

For now, I find my HR20-700, HR21-100, HR20-100 and H21-200 to be perfectly serviceable boxes. They record what I want, when I want, and play it back reliably. The HR20-700 is pretty snappy, the other DVRs are slower, but not enough to ruin the use experience for me.

All of the older models are subject to periodic sluggishness...but in my personal experience, that always goes away. The older boxes are more "normal speed", than they are sluggish (in navigation only). If you read the experience of the 24 series, you will find that they have also experienced unexpected sluggishness at times (not to the extent perhaps of the older boxes)

Your point about only being able to watch at one speed is a valid one, for most people. I like what I have and await the maturation of the HR24. By the time I have to pay for a replacement (not likely), or I need another free replacement, the 24s will be in better supply, and more mature in their firmware.

So, I'm good with what I have and anticipate something better when it becomes necessary.

To say that inferior or unusable equipment is being forced down someone's throat is borderline hystrionic, to my way of thinking. I just had an HR21-200 fail (hard drive). They sent me a refurb HR21-100. I rather like it.

While the HR24 series is going to be very good, the contrasting POS label for existing equipment is way, way, way over the top and very misleading. I've got the old stuff, have evaluated the new stuff, and the typical use differences between the two has been grossly exaggerated in my opinion.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> And in counterpoint, I know a lot of people with D* (most of which are family, friends, and co-workers that I've referred) and not a single one has ever mentioned anything about slow receivers to me. Not once.


Same here. My parents have an HR20 and an HR21 and they have never said they are slow. They had Dish previously so if there was a huge difference in speed I can guarantee my father would let me know since I convinced them to move to DirecTV. I have other relatives as well that have never mentioned slowness on their HR's.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dyker said:


> Anyone who tries to force the old HR series down your throat or tell you "you get what you get" or that there is no real difference hasn't actually seen first hand how the HR24 is a FIX for the sluggish series.


And if you turn off the scrolling effect on an HR20/21/22/23 you go thru the pages of your playlist, or guide, just as fast as with an HR24 with the scrolling on.

I don't know about you but I don't spend hours on end going thru the GUI on my receiver, I watch recordings.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

I go page-by-page rather than scrolling. Plenty fast to me.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Eskimo said:


> My note of "24 series receivers or I will cancel the order" made it..


Then you would be one of a very rare minority. Or you got lucky. 

Mike


----------



## Beckzilla (Oct 29, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> And in counterpoint, I know a lot of people with D* (most of which are family, friends, and co-workers that I've referred) and not a single one has ever mentioned anything about slow receivers to me. Not once.


Just because they dont mention it does not mean the problem is not there.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> And if you turn off the scrolling effect on an HR20/21/22/23 you go thru the pages of your playlist, or guide, just as fast as with an HR24 with the scrolling on.
> 
> I don't know about you but I don't spend hours on end going thru the GUI on my receiver, I watch recordings.


Tried that one when I had HR23's in my fleet......I have to disagree, but maybe my system is set up differently.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> You get the same basic options with DirecTV:
> 
> H10
> H20
> ...


Two responses: First, as you can see from DISH's lineup, there is no basic difference in the capabilities across DVRs. The VIP 922's main advantage over the other units is SLINGBOX built in (and Dish gave me a Slingbox at no cost anyway) and a slightly updated interface. So, its not like you are getting a box that is inferior to your neighbor's by random chance. You don't put in your order hoping you get the best - you just do.

Second, when I did order there was another option, the VIP622. I don't really recall the diff between the 622 or 722, but I was able to specifically ask for the 722.

Anyway, I can't personally complain because both DISH and D* gave me exactly what I wanted, and both offered excellent service overall. But, you don't play DVR roulette with DISH and you do with D*.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

E91 said:


> Two responses: First, as you can see from DISH's lineup, there is no basic difference in the capabilities across DVRs. The VIP 922's main advantage over the other units is SLINGBOX built in (and Dish gave me a Slingbox at no cost anyway) and a slightly updated interface. So, its not like you are getting a box that is inferior to your neighbor's by random chance. You don't put in your order hoping you get the best - you just do.


And there is no major difference in the capabilities of the DirecTV DVR's either. Besides OTA, the size of the hard drive and the unit's case there is no functional difference at all. Oh, the HR23 doesn't need BBC's if you're using a legacy system. That's it... My HR20 operates exactly the same as my HR21's and my HR24 operates exactly the same as my HR20. My HR20 is silver and has OTA while my HR21's are black and the HR24 has the new case, those are the only differences. (I didn't point out HD size because I have added external drives to some of my units)


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> And there is no major difference in the capabilities of the DirecTV DVR's either. Besides OTA, the size of the hard drive and the unit's case there is no functional difference at all. Oh, the HR23 doesn't need BBC's if you're using a legacy system. That's it... My HR20 operates exactly the same as my HR21's and my HR24 operates exactly the same as my HR20. My HR20 is silver and has OTA while my HR21's are black and the HR24 has the new case, those are the only differences. (I didn't point out HD size because I have added external drives to some of my units)


As I understand it (by way of fair disclosure, this is based entirely on what I've read because I've not had a HR23), the HR24 is quite a bit faster than the HR23. So, if you happen to get a HR24 and your neighbor gets a HR23, he'll have a much slower DVR. That is what annoys some of the folk who have posted here over the last few weeks.

The HD size might not be an issue to you, but it will be to some.

When I signed up for D*, I told the CSR that I would refuse delivery if I did not get HR24s simply because I was worried about speed. There was at least a chance I would have had to cancel the install because I might not have gotten the DVR I wanted. With DISH, I know exactly which equipment I would get the day I scheduled the install.

Like I said, I can't complain either way. With both DISH and D*, I got exactly what I wanted. I'm one of those guys who was satisfied with both installs and I like the product I get with each provider. And, I also suspect that Joe Consumer (who does not frequent DBSTalk and does not have the level of expertise of somebody like youself or the other enthusiasts here) probably wouldn't care either way. But, I do think that DISH's approach to inventory management of DVRs and other equipment is more sensible and less frustrating for the consumer. So, at least on that level, I think DISH is at the competitive advantage.

This was all a bigger issue back in the days when D* still have DirecTIVO boxes. you'd call and order a TIVO unit and then be disappointed when the early versions of the D* proprietary system showed up.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> And there is no major difference in the capabilities of the DirecTV DVR's either. Besides OTA, the size of the hard drive and the unit's case there is no functional difference at all. Oh, the HR23 doesn't need BBC's if you're using a legacy system. That's it... My HR20 operates exactly the same as my HR21's and my HR24 operates exactly the same as my HR20. My HR20 is silver and has OTA while my HR21's are black and the HR24 has the new case, those are the only differences. (I didn't point out HD size because I have added external drives to some of my units)


I would consider not having to purchase/use an external DECA adapter ($40 each) for MRV to be a significant difference between the HR24 and it's predecessors.

These are some other points that I would consider significant, especially when you consider the user is required to pay the same amount and make the same commitment for all of them:

* Larger hard drive = more recording time. I would consider 2x the recording capacity to be a considerable difference. 
* Auto-programming remote.
* Quieter operation.

If I were a new customer and found out that my new customer neighbor, for the same cost and 2 yr commitment, was given newer, faster equipment that could record more hours and would do MRV without requiring sperate adapters that I would have to pay for, I would not be happy.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

BattleScott said:


> I would consider not having to purchase/use an external DECA adapter ($40 each) for MRV to be a significant difference between the HR24 and it's predecessors.
> 
> These are some other points that I would consider significant, especially when you consider the user is required to pay the same amount and make the same commitment for all of them:
> 
> ...


The auto programming remote rocks. So much easier than messing with three digit codes.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

E91 said:


> As I understand it (by way of fair disclosure, this is based entirely on what I've read because I've not had a HR23), the HR24 is quite a bit faster than the HR23. So, if you happen to get a HR24 and your neighbor gets a HR23, he'll have a much slower DVR. That is what annoys some of the folk who have posted here over the last few weeks.


The speed difference between the HR24's and the rest is not a functional difference. All the DVR's are functionally identical with the exceptions I listed previously. They have the same GUI and perform the same functions.

I just added an eSATA drive to one of my HR21's last night. This morning, after waiting for guide data to populate and "housekeeping" to finish, I had no problems setting up Series Links fast. It was not as slow as some of the exaggerations you've read on here.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> I would consider not having to purchase/use an external DECA adapter ($40 each) for MRV to be a significant difference between the HR24 and it's predecessors.


You don't have to purchase them. If you have Whole Home DVR on your account DirecTV sends them to you free if you need them.



BattleScott said:


> These are some other points that I would consider significant, especially when you consider the user is required to pay the same amount and make the same commitment for all of them:
> 
> * Larger hard drive = more recording time. I would consider 2x the recording capacity to be a considerable difference.
> * Auto-programming remote.
> * Quieter operation.


I agree with you on the larger hard drive aspect however the HR22 and HR23 have the same size drive as the HR24 so if your only going for space there's no need to demand an HR24.

The auto programming of your remote is a one time thing and after you use it to setup your remote is serves no further function. It does not help you watch recordings better, lend to better picture quality or improve the behavior of the unit in any other way.

As far as quieter... My other HR's aren't noisy. They are nearly silent.



BattleScott said:


> If I were a new customer and found out that my new customer neighbor, for the same cost and 2 yr commitment, was given newer, faster equipment that could record more hours and would do MRV without requiring sperate adapters that I would have to pay for, I would not be happy.


If you're a new customer and getting Whole Home DVR chances are very high that you'll get Hx24's. And the separate adapters for DECA aren't a game changer in any way shape or form, you don't even see the DECA's.

I get the reasons that everyone wants HR24's, I really do. I just don't think people need to act like children and throw a temper tantrum screwing installers out of money if they don't get one. If you really must have an HR24 then get one from an online retailer.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> The speed difference between the HR24's and the rest is not a functional difference. All the DVR's are functionally identical with the exceptions I listed previously. They have the same GUI and perform the same functions.
> 
> I just added an eSATA drive to one of my HR21's last night. This morning, after waiting for guide data to populate and "housekeeping" to finish, I had no problems setting up Series Links fast. It was not as slow as some of the exaggerations you've read on here.


Saying it is not a "functional difference" is semantics and you're basically splitting hairs. By all reports, the speed diff greatly affects the usability of the DVR.

The point is that two new customers can sign up for service, both can pay the exact same amount, and one can get a DVR that is a lot faster than the other. That isn't fair and it is bound to piss off some. This is a large part of why there are so many "What can I do to get a HR24" threads here.

That simply doesn't happen with DISH. When you order, you get a fast DVR and unless your neighbor pays the premium for the 922, you both get the exact same unit. He doesn't get something that is a lot faster than your unit.

The DISH system is just more sane, and IMO, represents a modest competitive advantage for E*.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> *I get the reasons that everyone wants HR24's, I really do. I just don't think people need to act like children and throw a temper tantrum screwing installers out of money if they don't get one. If you really must have an HR24 then get one from an online retaile*r.


But, you shouldn't have to deal with these fun and games to begin with. Other providers (like DISH) have a system that allows you to simply call and order the exact system you want at install. D* should do the same.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

E91 said:


> But, you shouldn't have to deal with these fun and games to begin with. Other providers (like DISH) have a system that allows you to simply call and order the exact system you want at install. D* should do the same.


Well if Dish is so much better then why don't you stick with them? All you're saying is Dish this and Dish that.

Is DirecTV's system perfect? No, far from it...

Should all the DVR's be as "fast" as each other? Sure...

Is it worth acting like children over and screwing installers out of hard earned money? NO!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

E91 said:


> Saying it is not a "functional difference" is semantics and you're basically splitting hairs. By all reports, the speed diff greatly affects the usability of the DVR.


The speed of a unit is not a "function" of the unit, it's a by-product.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Well if Dish is so much better then why don't you stick with them? All you're saying is Dish this and Dish that.


I never said that Dish was "better" than D*. I said that Dish's inventory system was more sensible and fair.



RunnerFL said:


> Should all the DVR's be as "fast" as each other? Sure...


You're missing the point. Its not a question of all DVRs being as fast as each other. The point is that D*'s system of DVR roulette is dumb and antagonizes consumers. You should be able to call D*, pay for what you want, and get it. Instead, you have to either order and hope you get what you want by chance or go to a third party vendor.



RunnerFL said:


> Is it worth acting like children over and screwing installers out of hard earned money? NO!


I'm not even sure what you are talking about here. The only point I made was that DISH's inventory system was a little bit more sane and MIGHT represent a competitive advantage for E*. I made no comments about how people should or should not respond if they got a HR23 vs. HR24 etc.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> The speed of a unit is not a "function" of the unit, it's a by-product.


Again, you're playing semantics here and this is a pointless argument. I don't begin to care whether or not you define speed as a "function" and I'm not going to debate that point with you. It's irrelevant. The only thing that matters is that speeds dramatically impacts the consumer's experience with the DVR, and it is perfectly reasonable to be upset if your neighbor got a faster, more responsive DVR for the exact same money that you paid.

Do you really think Joe Consumer gives a crap whether the terrible lag between hitting a button and actually getting a response (as reported by many HR23 users) here is a "function" or a "by-product."

Sorry, but that is silly logic.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

E91 said:


> You're missing the point. Its not a question of all DVRs being as fast as each other. The point is that D*'s system of DVR roulette is dumb and antagonizes consumers. You should be able to call D*, pay for what you want, and get it. Instead, you have to either order and hope you get what you want by chance or go to a third party vendor.


No, I got the point. The point is speed. Afterall we wouldn't be having this discussion if everyone weren't demanding HR24's and they wouldn't be demanding HR24's if everyone wasn't saying how fast they are. Your root point is speed. Yes, the roulette is dumb but we wouldn't be discussing it at all if the HR24's were the same speed as the others would we?



E91 said:


> I'm not even sure what you are talking about here. The only point I made was that DISH's inventory system was a little bit more sane and MIGHT represent a competitive advantage for E*. I made no comments about how people should or should not respond if they got a HR23 vs. HR24 etc.


What I was saying was in reference to the myriad of posts here from people that say they are sending away installers who don't come with Hx24's and advising others to do the same.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Chuck W said:


> The HR24 receiver is in demand for a reason. Directv should be making a more concerted effort to move away from anything but an HR24+ going forward. Directv needs to wake up. IMO, It's only going to get worse.
> 
> *Directv should do the same offers that a place like Solid Signal does and stop making it such a crap shoot.* If someone is requesting a specific model, they know what they want. Why not make the same upfront fee offer? It keeps the customer happy and puts more money in the pockets of Directv.


I agree - 199.00 + a surchage for getting what you want, no barginning no freebies, no gimmies. Pay the 199.00 and you get what you want. Problem is people call Directv to try and get discounts and freebies. Directv considers all HR's are the same. Surprisingly enough would guess hat directv gets more from places like solid signal then customers on a case by case basis, since solid signal does not try to get units for free from directv


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

E91 said:


> Again, you're playing semantics here and this is a pointless argument. I don't begin to care whether or not you define speed as a "function" and I'm not going to debate that point with you. It's irrelevant. The only thing that matters is that speeds dramatically impacts the consumer's experience with the DVR, and it is perfectly reasonable to be upset if your neighbor got a faster, more responsive DVR for the exact same money that you paid.
> 
> Do you really think Joe Consumer gives a crap whether the terrible lag between hitting a button and actually getting a response (as reported by many HR23 users) here is a "function" or a "by-product."
> 
> Sorry, but that is silly logic.


Speeds only impact the customer experience if they stay in the GUI all day scrolling around. The speed has no effect on how a recording, or live tv, is viewed at all.

Do you spend your entire evening scrolling up and down your playlist to see how fast it goes or do you spend your evening enjoying TV with your family?


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> The speed difference between the HR24's and the rest is not a functional difference.


I disagree. My #1 beef with the previous generation receivers has ALWAYS been simple channel changing and reacting *consistently* to remote presses. As I've posted on several thread, I am tired of....

pressing say 265 and enter and the receiver goes...........2............................6........."Channel Not Available".............5........and the receiver changes to channel 5.

IMO, this IS a functional difference. How fast the receiver can do multiple things is causing a functional issue because the box is not changing to the correct channel when it occurs. It happens quite often on my HR20-100, HR20-700 and HR21-100. Yet surprisingly it has not happen at all on my HR24-500.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Speeds only impact the customer experience if they stay in the GUI all day scrolling around. The speed has no effect on how a recording, or live tv, is viewed at all.
> 
> Do you spend your entire evening scrolling up and down your playlist to see how fast it goes or do you spend your evening enjoying TV with your family?


You don't think how fast your TV response to button presses on the remote has a major impact on consumer's experience?

C'mon. You're being silly here, and I think you know it.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Chuck W said:


> I disagree. My #1 beef with the previous generation receivers has ALWAYS been simple channel changing and reacting *consistently* to remote presses. As I've posted on several thread, I am tired of....
> 
> pressing say 265 and enter and the receiver goes...........2............................6........."Channel Not Available".............5........and the receiver changes to channel 5.
> 
> IMO, this IS a functional difference. How fast the receiver can do multiple things is causing a functional issue because the box is not changing to the correct channel when it occurs. It happens quite often on my HR20-100, HR20-700 and HR21-100. Yet surprisingly it has not happen at all on my HR24-500.


Surprisingly, I conducted a poll of this issue here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=176673&highlight=remote

Nearly 75% of the voters replying said it never was an issue! I thought Directv was making headway in solving this issue but the non-scientific poll results placed me in a very small minority!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

E91 said:


> You don't think how fast your TV response to button presses on the remote has a major impact on consumer's experience?
> 
> C'mon. You're being silly here, and I think you know it.


How fast my TV responds has nothing to do with how fast my HR's are or aren't, that's all on my TV. If you are asking if buttons delays between the remote and my HR has an impact, sure. But I don't experience any issues changing channels or what not. Does it take a micro-second longer than I'd like to see the new channels picture? Sure, but I've learned to live with that as a result of having "native" on which is my preference.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> How fast my TV responds has nothing to do with how fast my HR's are or aren't, that's all on my TV. If you are asking if buttons delays between the remote and my HR has an impact, sure. But I don't experience any issues changing channels or what not. Does it take a micro-second longer than I'd like to see the new channels picture? Sure, but I've learned to live with that as a result of having "native" on which is my preference.


Again, you're playing games here. You know that the overall responsiveness of the HR23 has been an issue and that the HR24 addresses it. These units are not equal in terms of the user's day to day experience. Its not even worth arguing about or playing semantics. So, this line of discussion is basically pointless.

Here is the bottom line: Two years ago, I called DISH and said "I'd like to have a system installed in my new house. I want the latest and greatest DVR and all the goodies with all your new user incentives. I specifically asked for a the VIP722 DVR, because I knew that was the top-of-the-line product at the time. DISH said "no problem" and a few weeks later I had the VIP722 in my living room. I was able to ask for specifically what I wanted, and Dish gave it to me.

I called D* a few weeks back and said "I'd like to switch from DISH to DirecTV" because I wanted better HD sports coverage. I told the nice CSR that I'd like the latest and greatest DVR and all the goodies, just as I had done two years earlier with Dish. The CSR then told me that they could arrange an install in the near future but couldn't promise that I would get the cutting edge DVR and, in fact, told me that they had no way of predicting which DVR would actually show up.

Simply put, Dish's inventory system is more sane and more fair to the consumer. And, all things being equal (which rarely the case, of course), I think that represents a significant competitive advantage for DISH.

I was so annoyed about the DVR roulette issue that I would not have switched but for the fact that I'm obsessed with ice hockey and sick of watching my favorite NHL teams in crappy. Still, even with that issue, I was quite prepared to refuse the install if they had showed up with anything but the HR24.


----------



## DevoDave (Jan 4, 2003)

...is apprently to become a new subscriber :lol:. "We have no control over what comes out of the warehouse or delivery truck." Puh-lease! What a crock. How long will we be expected to buy this line?

Wouldn't it be nice if DirecTV offered the latest receivers to long term subscribers INSTEAD of dangling 100% of the carrots for new subscribers?

I understand subscriber base and all, but how about a prize for exisiting customers (and go ahead and base it on length of subscription)?

Now get back in the pit, you current subscribers, it is Pharaoh's order that you will be given no straw to make your tally of bricks.

Sheez.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You guys can argue back and forth, but I have 2 HR20-700s, 2 HR22-100s and 1 HR24-500.

Other than the HR24 software hasn't quite caught up yet, there's not a dollar difference except for the capacity of the HR20s.(and the OTA)

They're my oldest so they'll be first to go. But I wouldn't DEMAND anything.

I don't spend a lot of time in the GUI so the speed improvement of the 24 isn't a big deal. It physically is a little smaller and has a touch panel. Again not a big deal for us.

The whole problem with DirecTVs method is that you can get different results in discounts and freebees. I can see rewarding loyal customers but just to call up and whine is wrong. Try that with your power company!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

E91 said:


> Again, you're playing games here. You know that the overall responsiveness of the HR23 has been an issue and that the HR24 addresses it. These units are not equal in terms of the user's day to day experience. Its not even worth arguing about or playing semantics. So, this line of discussion is basically pointless.
> 
> Here is the bottom line: Two years ago, I called DISH and said "I'd like to have a system installed in my new house. I want the latest and greatest DVR and all the goodies with all your new user incentives. I specifically asked for a the VIP722 DVR, because I knew that was the top-of-the-line product at the time. DISH said "no problem" and a few weeks later I had the VIP722 in my living room. I was able to ask for specifically what I wanted, and Dish gave it to me.
> 
> ...


You simply don't get it and obviously, you never will.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I agree with you on the larger hard drive aspect however the HR22 and HR23 have the same size drive as the HR24 so if your only going for space there's no need to demand an HR24.


So how is that I guarantee one of those units? 

Oh wait, I forgot, I shouldn't care because they are all functionally the same and whatever they happen to bring me will be fine. It shouldn't matter to me that my neighbor got 400 hrs of storage for $99 and 2 years and I got 200 hrs for the same price and sentence.


----------



## gregory (Jan 25, 2007)

Isn't the Tivo HD DVR coming to DirecTV soon? Should we wait for that?


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> You simply don't get it and obviously, you never will.


That's an insightful remark and contributes a lot to the conversation. :nono2:


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> You guys can argue back and forth, but I have 2 HR20-700s, 2 HR22-100s and 1 HR24-500.
> 
> Other than the HR24 software hasn't quite caught up yet, there's not a dollar difference except for the capacity of the HR20s.(and the OTA)
> 
> ...


In fairness a lot of providers play that game. Even cell phone companies do it.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been with Verizon and ATT for a number of years (since cell phones were lunch box sized) and I've never gotten anything other than discounts on new phones and a renewal of contract. . . . no monthly discounts, no additional services, etc.

Possibly I don't whine enough. But it's not a CSR roulette to get different freebies.

Like I said, try that with the power company.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> I've been with Verizon and ATT for a number of years (since cell phones were lunch box sized) and I've never gotten anything other than discounts on new phones and a renewal of contract. . . . no monthly discounts, no additional services, etc.
> 
> Possibly I don't whine enough. But it's not a CSR roulette to get different freebies.
> 
> Like I said, try that with the power company.


I think the example you are giving is not exactly the same though. When I renew my two year deal with Verizon, and I always get the latest and best phones they have to offer. What many here are unhappy about is that they feel the scenario is one where the existing user is likely to get an older less fancy phone.

As a general rule, its not unusual for providers of various services to have one set of offers for people they're trying to sign up and another for people they're trying to retain. It doesn't seem fair to the consumer, but that is sensible business practice.

Anyway, I don't think people here are mad because nice deals are given to newcomers. They simply want to be able to call up D* and say "I'd like to upgrade to an HR24, and I'm willing to pay the cost..." and what they get back is "we can take your money, but won't can't commit to sending you an HR24, you might get an older DVR instead..."

I also don't get the sense that anybody here is "whining" or trying to get freebies from D*.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

E91 said:


> Again, you're playing games here.


No, I'm not and now I'm done with yours...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

E91 said:


> I also don't get the sense that anybody here is "whining" or trying to get freebies from D*.


You obviously haven't read many threads then.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> You obviously haven't read *half of the* threads then.


That's better!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> The speed difference between the HR24's and the rest is not a functional difference. All the DVR's are functionally identical with the exceptions I listed previously. They have the same GUI and perform the same functions.
> 
> I just added an eSATA drive to one of my HR21's last night. This morning, after waiting for guide data to populate and "housekeeping" to finish, I had no problems setting up Series Links fast. It was not as slow as some of the exaggerations you've read on here.


But to say they are functionally equivalent is not exactly true, even figuring in the exceptions you made. One example I can think of is 3D. The HR20 can't play it back locally, only as an MRV server. Granted, that is a rare exception, but we can no longer say they are functionally identical. I know DirecTV says they are, but that needs to stop. If I had a 3D set and used the feature, and I was sent an HR20 to replace a broken HR23, I'd be upset to lose the functionality that DirecTV is touting.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> No, I'm not and now I'm done with yours...


There is no need to take offense. When you say that a unit's overall level of speed and performance is not an aspect of "functionality" but rather is an "output," I think you are engaging in a bit of semantics. The point is that responsiveness impacts the user experience, which is why there is so much interest in the HR24.

But, let me once again issue my earlier caveat: I have NEVER used an HR23. I don't think I've even seen one. So, I'm only telling you that others are concerned about it's responsiveness. I can't say whether or not that is a valid concern.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> You obviously haven't read many threads then.


Point taken! Let's just agree to disagree and part friends. I really didn't mean to give you such a hard time. Was just sitting in front of the computer all day with writer's block, so I spent to much time on this forum.

P.S. My parents live in Lake Worth, so I'm down there all the time. Amazing how much that area has boomed.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

This conversation is completely irrelevant. You get what you get. If you want something specific, acquire it yourself. Complaints here will have no impact on this policy impact.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> This conversation is completely irrelevant. You get what you get. If you want something specific, acquire it yourself. Complaints here will have no impact on this policy impact.


True dat!

We also got downstream. The OP didn't want to know what we all thought of D*'s policies. He just wanted to know how to acquire an HR24 - and you all answered that for him on the first page!


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

armchair said:


> Surprisingly, I conducted a poll of this issue here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=176673&highlight=remote
> 
> Nearly 75% of the voters replying said it never was an issue! I thought Directv was making headway in solving this issue but the non-scientific poll results placed me in a very small minority!


Did you read the comments in the thread tho? Many of the comment say they voted "always", YET they admit to having the issue... If anything, from reading the commments, it seems it IS an issue. Then again, that was specific to a long ago CE.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> This conversation is completely irrelevant. You get what you get. If you want something specific, acquire it yourself. Complaints here will have no impact on this policy impact.


That's only if you play the game their way. I told the operator that I wanted it noted on the installation order that I would ONLY accept an HR-24 and would refuse installation of anything else. They gave the stock response of "we will note that on the order, but we can't guarantee a specific unit"...

The installer arrived holding a new HR24 in the box and showed me the order when he arrived. It showed the note just as I had asked them to put it. He also said he was very happy to see that on the order and that he would have simply called to reschedule if they didn't have any available.

You may be fine with "getting what you get", but there's no reason others shoud be if they want more.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> That's only if you play the game their way. I told the operator that I wanted it noted on the installation order that I would ONLY accept an HR-24 and would refuse installation of anything else. They gave the stock response of "we will note that on the order, but we can't guarantee a specific unit"...
> 
> The installer arrived holding a new HR24 in the box and showed me the order when he arrived. It showed the note just as I had asked them to put it. He also said he was very happy to see that on the order and that he would have simply called to reschedule if they didn't have any available.
> 
> You may be fine with "getting what you get", but there's no reason others shoud be if they want more.


If you want more then you should be willing to pay for it, playing lets cancel the install because Joe Installer does not have what I want on his or her truck screws the installer out of their lively hood, but then you don't get want you want and don't care about the fact the installer will not get paid for his or her time. The need to institute a cancelation fee - you cancel when the installer is there you get charged for the truck roll.

The other option order it from a outlet and pay the going cost for it, but then again someone would have to pay for it becasue they can't play csr roulette to get it for free. Better idea, have Directv institute a you get want you want surcharge - 50.00 non-negotable and they will make sure you get exactly what you want.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> If you want more then you should be willing to pay for it, playing lets cancel the install because Joe Installer does not have what I want on his or her truck screws the installer out of their lively hood, but then you don't get want you want and don't care about the fact the installer will not get paid for his or her time. The need to institute a cancelation fee - you cancel when the installer is there you get charged for the truck roll.
> 
> The other option order it from a outlet and pay the going cost for it, but then again someone would have to pay for it becasue they can't play csr roulette to get it for free. Better idea, have Directv institute a you get want you want surcharge - 50.00 non-negotable and they will make sure you get exactly what you want.


These were the options I had for replacing a bad R15

1) Repl R15 = no $, no term
2) HR24 / 400 hrs / fast / deca = $99.00 + 2 yr term
3) HR22-23 / 400 hrs / slow / no deca = $99.00 + 2 yr term
4) HR20-21 / 200 hrs / slow / no deca = $99.00 + 2 yr term
5) Time Warner 
6) Dish Network
7) UVerse (by end of the year supposedly)

The CSR was very persistent in trying to get me to go for option 2, 3 or 4 whichever might happen to show up, I said that since all 3 options would cost me the same, I would only accept option 2. If DirecTV wanted to stop this practice of customers demanding what they want, all they had to do was say "I'm sorry sir, I can't place the order for you because I can't specifiy what type of DVR to install". Instead, they placed my order knowing full well that I would refuse anything but the HR24.

The installer that came to my door told me that whatever they type in the notes on the order when it is entered in the system is printed on the work-order when they get it from DirecTV. He even showed me the order and said he looks at each and every one to make sure he's doesn't miss any special instructions that may be there. If the installer chooses not read the order or to ignore it, then I have no problem turning them away. If DirecTV is not willing to put enough effort into making sure that their csrs are putting those notes on the orders, then that is also not my concern. The installer works for and is paid by DirecTV (either directly or contracted), not me and I'm simply not going to pay for something I don't want.

It's has nothing to do with wanting "more", only what is right. I wanted the best value being offered for the price I was paying. If you or any other installer has a problem with it, take it up with DirecTV, it's not our responsibility as customers to look out for the interests of installers.


----------



## Folin (Jun 19, 2007)

That all makes good sense to me, Scott. I agree 100% that it doesn't make sense to pay a fair price for a reciever and have any chance to get something of lesser quality than what you desire/are willing to pay for. This is pretty simple from a consumer demand perspective.

I just "ordered" an HR24 as a free replacement to an HR20. They allowed 1 free upgrade to allow for 3D programming, the rep said. Of course, she couldn't promise it would be an HR24.

But where we live, we don't get a service call, we get drop shipped for this type replacement. So we'll see what we get, but I guess I'm on the hook for shipping it back if I get less than an HR24 and don't want to keep it.

Seems if a customer asks for an upgrade and specifies a particular unit, they should honor that request or not place the order.

If a customer doesn't specify, then send them the old crap because they just don't know or care. From a business perspective and trying to keep your customers satisfied, this current method of you'll get "?" is just stupid silly.

I even told her if she would ship the HR24, I'd sign up for Whole House (DECA). They wanted $160 install charge for it, plus the $3/month going forward. To me, I would've paid that knowing I get DECA and at least one HR24 at that cost. But no...


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> These were the options I had for replacing a bad R15
> 
> 1) Repl R15 = no $, no term
> 2) HR24 / 400 hrs / fast / deca = $99.00 + 2 yr term
> ...


My point is that if you turn away an installer becasue they do not have a HR24 on the truck and for NO other reason a service charge needs to be made, not talking about anything else period. If you are not getting MRV then your chances of getting the HR24 is slim, that is no reason to turn a installer away from the job. What is right is what Directv states - you get a dvr - where is it promised a HR24 in writing? Want the exact item - get it from someplace that have it advertised, want best value - get it drom directv and take what they offer, don;t screw an installer becuse you don;t get what you want when they come out.

As far as your other options

5 - not willing to pay for the crap that they suppy in the way of dvrs, also have o desire to add that other dvr and have to pay them a fee in addtion to cable costs

6. dish network - no thanks their policies suck worse then cable companies

7. sorry uverse does not work, tried it, one dvr for the whole house, small hard drive, no ability to expand storage. having 2HD/2SD if you are lucky, nor,ally 1HD/2SD depending on your range from the Vrad. Have more then 2 HD tv's in the house


----------



## bfrosty (Oct 28, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> What a horrible idea. You get what you get. If enough people do as you suggest, and DirecTV changes the way they do things, it surely will not be for the best. As of right now, it is a simple process. Something is wrong, they send you a replacement. If you are adding an additional receiver, they send you one. If you're upgrading a current receiver, they send you one. If enough people abuse the system and jack around with it until they get the exact model they believe they must have...DirecTV won't be so easy to deal with for long.
> 
> You don't need an HR24. No one does. If you need one capable of OTA, you'll get one. Otherwise you can get an AM21. If you need one capable of 3D, you'll get one. Other than that...just take what they give you and you'll be just fine. Don't make it worse for everyone else just because you think you need something that isn't all that necessary.


still the USA? Let folks do what they want. When I pay for a DVR I have a right to get the unit I desire.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

bfrosty said:


> still the USA? Let folks do what they want. When I pay for a DVR I have a right to get the unit I desire.


No you don't. Not unless you acquire one yourself. This isn't the federal government you're dealing with, it's a business. This business offers a lease and you get what you get. Get over it or choose a different provider.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

bfrosty said:


> still the USA? Let folks do what they want. When I pay for a DVR I have a right to get the unit I desire.


If you're buying one to own you certainly do but it's a lease. However, DirecTVs model is to have the same platform, same look and feel, and same functionality to the user regardless of which HR it is. I understand it...I don't agree with it but I understand it.

Personally, I disagree with this philosophy. IMHO, they should allow the subscriber to choose which DVR they get within reason. It would be incredible difficult if everyone wanted an HR24 but I really don't like the "you get what you get" model. :shrug:

It could be worse. All the cable companies in my area have basically one DVR and they all suck...I'm just sayin' :grin:

Mike


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> My point is that if you turn away an installer becasue they do not have a HR24 on the truck and for NO other reason a service charge needs to be made, not talking about anything else period. If you are not getting MRV then your chances of getting the HR24 is slim, that is no reason to turn a installer away from the job. What is right is what Directv states - you get a dvr - where is it promised a HR24 in writing? Want the exact item - get it from someplace that have it advertised, want best value - get it drom directv and take what they offer, don;t screw an installer becuse you don;t get what you want when they come out.


The order says HR24 only, anything else will be refused. If you show up and try to get the customer to take something else, it is you that is trying to screw the customer, not the other way around. Charging a fee for refusing to take delivery of something they did not order is even more unethical than charging the same amount and requiring the same commitment for a 4 year old refurnished unit as a brand new, more featured, better performing model. So, honestly, I'm surprised they don't do it already.



wingrider01 said:


> 5 - not willing to pay for the crap that they suppy in the way of dvrs, also have o desire to add that other dvr and have to pay them a fee in addtion to cable costs
> 
> 6. dish network - no thanks their policies suck worse then cable companies
> 
> 7. sorry uverse does not work, tried it, one dvr for the whole house, small hard drive, no ability to expand storage. having 2HD/2SD if you are lucky, nor,ally 1HD/2SD depending on your range from the Vrad. Have more then 2 HD tv's in the house


5 - I have messed with the dvrs a little, they're not too bad. They function better than my HR22. Not as much storage, but everything else works better.
6 - I'm not sure what policies you're talking about. I don't see too much difference these days in how any of the providers treat their existing customers. 
7 - 2HD / 2SD is the norm around here. The in-laws have had it for close to 2 years now and I have used it quite a bit in that time. Aside from little softer HD, it is better in just about every other area. They also are now installing dvrs with 230SD/65HD in new accounts. So for a 2 HD TV home like mine, it would be a very viable option for replacement. My parents just switched from DirecTV to Uverse and like it better and are saving a considerable amount of money on their monthly bill with the bundling of tv/phone/internet.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> The order says HR24 only, anything else will be refused. If you show up and try to get the customer to take something else, it is you that is trying to screw the customer, not the other way around. Charging a fee for refusing to take delivery of something they did not order is even more unethical than charging the same amount and requiring the same commitment for a 4 year old refurnished unit as a brand new, more featured, better performing model. So, honestly, I'm surprised they don't do it already.
> 
> 5 - I have messed with the dvrs a little, they're not too bad. They function better than my HR22. Not as much storage, but everything else works better.
> 6 - I'm not sure what policies you're talking about. I don't see too much difference these days in how any of the providers treat their existing customers.
> 7 - 2HD / 2SD is the norm around here. The in-laws have had it for close to 2 years now and I have used it quite a bit in that time. Aside from little softer HD, it is better in just about every other area. They also are now installing dvrs with 230SD/65HD in new accounts. So for a 2 HD TV home like mine, it would be a very viable option for replacement. My parents just switched from DirecTV to Uverse and like it better and are saving a considerable amount of money on their monthly bill with the bundling of tv/phone/internet.


forget it, not worth argueing with you over the practice of turning away an installer because they don;t have what you want. Sorry but they need to add a surcharge for a installed turned away because the installer did not have the infamous HR24 on theyr truck. At least the install could get some money for their wasted time and fuel costs.

2HD/2SD is no where near what is needed in this house, the larger hard drive dvr's are only available in specific market areas, again the drive is to small, when you have 3 kids and 2 adults that each have differing viewing intrests. Currenlt each on of the dvr's have 1TB hard drive on them.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> No you don't. Not unless you acquire one yourself. This isn't the federal government you're dealing with, it's a business. This business offers a lease and you get what you get. Get over it or choose a different provider.


Why are you so opposed to people getting what they want? No one has to "get over" anything. All you have to do is tell them that you want it noted on the order that you will only accept an HR24 unit and will refuse anything else.

Unitl DirecTV stops placing the orders with that noted, then it is a defacto order for an HR24 and they should honor it.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> forget it, not worth argueing with you over the practice of turning away an installer because they don;t have what you want. Sorry but they need to add a surcharge for a installed turned away because the installer did not have the infamous HR24 on theyr truck. At least the install could get some money for their wasted time and fuel costs.


It's your choice to show up without it. It states on the order that is all they're going to accept. If you're too lazy read it, or too greedy to believe it then that is your own fault, don't try and pin it on he customer.



wingrider01 said:


> 2HD/2SD is no where near what is needed in this house, the larger hard drive dvr's are only available in specific market areas, again the drive is to small, when you have 3 kids and 2 adults that each have differing viewing intrests. Currenlt each on of the dvr's have 1TB hard drive on them.


I didn't say it was an option for you, i said it was for me.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> forget it, not worth argueing with you over the practice of turning away an installer because they don;t have what you want.


I install tea, coffee, and espresso machines. I can guarantee you, if I show up to install something the customer did not order, I will be driving back to my warehouse to get it, or just plain driving back to my warehouse.

If a customer orders a Bunn TU3, and I show up with something else, then its my fault for not reading the work order.

Why is it so difficult on this site, to get fanboys (no insinuation to the quoted poster above) to understand the CUSTOMER is the important person, not the company servicing the customer.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> I install tea, coffee, and espresso machines. I can guarantee you, if I show up to install something the customer did not order, I will be driving back to my warehouse to get it, or just plain driving back to my warehouse.
> 
> If a customer orders a Bunn TU3, and I show up with something else, then its my fault for not reading the work order.
> 
> Why is it so difficult on this site, to get fanboys (no insinuation to the quoted poster above) to understand the CUSTOMER is the important person, not the company servicing the customer.


The customer does not have the option of specifying a specific receiver unless they acquire one for themselves. Your customers have the ability re purchase/request specific equipment. Very different scenarios.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> The customer does not have the option of specifying a specific receiver unless they acquire one for themselves. Your customers have the ability re purchase/request specific equipment. Very different scenarios.


Better tell that the the CSRs that are putting HR24 only on the work orders then. And my customers are no different than DirecTv's. Just because the customer doesnt have the option to specify a receiver doesnt mean they cant, and apparently are. So if Directv is dumb enough to lie to the customer, the installer better be ready to eat the cost of the trip.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

This is common sense and I have no time for those with none.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Then you in the wrong place bud.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> It's your choice to show up without it. It states on the order that is all they're going to accept. If you're too lazy read it, or too greedy to believe it then that is your own fault, don't try and pin it on he customer.


You're not in a position to demand a specific receiver.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> I install tea, coffee, and espresso machines. I can guarantee you, if I show up to install something the customer did not order, I will be driving back to my warehouse to get it, or just plain driving back to my warehouse.
> 
> If a customer orders a Bunn TU3, and I show up with something else, then its my fault for not reading the work order.
> 
> Why is it so difficult on this site, to get fanboys (no insinuation to the quoted poster above) to understand the CUSTOMER is the important person, not the company servicing the customer.


The customer may be the important person but it is wrong to turn away an installer and deny him part of his day's wage just because he doesn't have an HR24. If looking out for your fellow man in this crappy economy is being a fanboy then feel free to call me one.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> Then you in the wrong place bud.


Don't be so hard on yourself. Common sense can be learned if you work at it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> The customer may be the important person but it is wrong to turn away an installer and deny him part of his day's wage just because he doesn't have an HR24. If looking out for your fellow man in this crappy economy is being a fanboy then feel free to call me one.


Im referring to those cases above where DirecTv said they would give the customer a Hx24, and put it on the work order, thereby, lying or deceiving the customer into believing they are getting a Hx24. Customers dont always know DirecTv's policy. I did, and bought my own, many do not.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Better tell that the the CSRs that are putting HR24 only on the work orders then. And my customers are no different than DirecTv's. Just because the customer doesnt have the option to specify a receiver doesnt mean they cant, and apparently are. So if Directv is dumb enough to lie to the customer, the installer better be ready to eat the cost of the trip.


Ok so say those notes are on the work order and the installer doesn't have an HR24. He then calls the customer inside his install window to say he won't be showing up because he just installed his last HR24. The customer is then mad because he doesn't get his install so He comes here to complain... Some people just want to complain about anything.

The policy is you get what you get, notes or not. Is it right? No, but it is policy!!


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> You're not in a position to demand a specific receiver.


I am. 
I did. 
And I got one.
You're wrong.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> I am.
> I did.
> And I got one.
> You're wrong.


There's exceptions to everything.

You could say current subscribers are not in a position to get the new customer deal of NFLST for $60 per month and free premiere, but I know of at least 2 existing customers that got the deal anyway. Doesn't mean they're in a position to get it or that the statement is wrong.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Ok so say those notes are on the work order and the installer doesn't have an HR24. He then calls the customer inside his install window to say he won't be showing up because he just installed his last HR24. The customer is then mad because he doesn't get his install so He comes here to complain...


Then we explain the policy they use, and the customer knows who lied to them. They can then choose to reschedule for a "whatever they get install", or choose a competitor who will let them buy the latest and best for $200. That would be my "common sense" approach. I dont believe in lying or deceiving customers to get their business. While I am sure it isnt the standard practice, there are enough people claiming it happened to make it an issue.

Why DirecTv doesnt just offer a guaranteed model for a $200 surcharge, like DISH, is beyond me. Not only would they make their shareholders richer, they would be up front with the customers, and the customer could decide if its worth the extra $200 on their "Free install" to warrant it. It should also alleviate the current shortages.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Ok so say those notes are on the work order and the installer doesn't have an HR24. He then calls the customer inside his install window to say he won't be showing up because he just installed his last HR24. The customer is then mad because he doesn't get his install so He comes here to complain... Some people just want to complain about anything.
> 
> The policy is you get what you get, notes or not. Is it right? No, but it is policy!!


No, their policy is they will send whatever they like. My policy, that is stated on the order, is that I will only accept the HR24.

Until the unit is activated, my policy is the only one that matters.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> There's exceptions to everything.


Not an exception at all. As I stated earlier, the installer read the notes and said he would have called to cancel the appt. if they didn't have any instead of wasting his trip.



spartanstew said:


> You could say current subscribers are not in a position to get the new customer deal of NFLST for $60 per month and free premiere, but I know of at least 2 existing customers that got the deal anyway. Doesn't mean they're in a position to get it or that the statement is wrong.


That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. The fact that they got it is proof that they WERE in a position to get it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. The fact that they got it is proof that they WERE in a position to get it.


Actually it does make sense. Current subscribers are not in a position to get new subscriber deals. That's a true statement. Does it happen occasionally? Sure. Are there loopholes some people discover? Sure. It's still a true statement.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Actually it does make sense. Current subscribers are not in a position to get new subscriber deals. That's a true statement. Does it happen occasionally? Sure. Are there loopholes some people discover? Sure. It's still a true statement.


If current subscribers are getting it, then it's not a new subscriber deal. 
If they are getting a new subscriber deal via a "loop-hole" then the loop hole involves becoming a "new customer".

The fact of the matter is that DirecTV DID put it in the notes that I would only accept an HR24 DVR, that makes that statement that I am in no postion to demand a certain model incorrect.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> I am.
> I did.
> And I got one.
> You're wrong.


You got it because you were lucky, not because you're privileged.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Then we explain the policy they use, and the customer knows who lied to them. They can then choose to reschedule for a "whatever they get install", or choose a competitor who will let them buy the latest and best for $200. That would be my "common sense" approach. I dont believe in lying or deceiving customers to get their business. While I am sure it isnt the standard practice, there are enough people claiming it happened to make it an issue.
> 
> Why DirecTv doesnt just offer a guaranteed model for a $200 surcharge, like DISH, is beyond me. Not only would they make their shareholders richer, they would be up front with the customers, and the customer could decide if its worth the extra $200 on their "Free install" to warrant it. It should also alleviate the current shortages.


How is anyone lying??? The reps tell people they can't guarantee anything... The customer demands that notes be placed on the work order... The rep gives in and puts notes to keep the customer from crying like a baby. Where's the lie??


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> No, their policy is they will send whatever they like. My policy, that is stated on the order, is that I will only accept the HR24.
> 
> Until the unit is activated, my policy is the only one that matters.


It is NOT "whatever they like". It's whatever is next on the stack.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> It is NOT "whatever they like". It's whatever is next on the stack.


Call it what you want, as the customer I have the right to refuse installation of anything I didn't order or don't want.

You say the customers should just accept it and take a lesser value for their money so that the installers can get their money, I say no way.


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> You got it because you were lucky, not because you're privileged.


Then I must have been lucky too. Actually, I made my argument in a calm way to the CSR and she got approval to send me an HR24 to replace my HR22. It really wasn't that big a deal. No yelling, no threatening. Just a conversation.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> You got it because you were lucky, not because you're privileged.


Had nothing to do with either. I got it because I was clear about what I would accept. The installer told me that had there not been one available, he would have called and postponed the install until one became available. He said he could tell by reading the notes, there would have been no point in showing up without one.

Was I lucky that he happened to have one at that time and I didn't have to wait? Maybe so, but that doesn't change the fact that you CAN specify you will only accept an HR24.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> How is anyone lying??? The reps tell people they can't guarantee anything... The customer demands that notes be placed on the work order... The rep gives in and puts notes to keep the customer from crying like a baby. Where's the lie??


The only crying going on seems to be from you on behalf of lazy installers who don't want to read the work orders given to them.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> I install tea, coffee, and espresso machines. I can guarantee you, if I show up to install something the customer did not order, I will be driving back to my warehouse to get it, or just plain driving back to my warehouse.
> 
> If a customer orders a Bunn TU3, and I show up with something else, then its my fault for not reading the work order.
> 
> Why is it so difficult on this site, to get fanboys (no insinuation to the quoted poster above) to understand the CUSTOMER is the important person, not the company servicing the customer.


Unless something has drasticly changed that Dorectv is actually allowing a customer to dictate what equipment they want on a non-mrv install or a bad unit serivce call the model of the dvr is not specificied. People have stated that they have turned away an install on at *NON* MRV installbecause they did not have a HR24 on the truck for them to get. THIS IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT - not the fact that you state that it IS ON THE WORK ORDER. There is a difference. If it is stated specificly on the work order then yes it is a VALID refusal if it is NOT SPECIFICLY STATED on the work order and the end user turns the installer away then a truck rill cost should be applied.

Why is it so difficult for people to understand that if the installer is turned away becasue they don't have want the customer wants and it is *NOT* specificly documented on the work order it is perfectly ok to screw the installer out of their lively hood


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> The only crying going on seems to be from you on behalf of lazy installers who don't want to read the work orders given to them.


And if it is not on the work order, then that makes it greedy "I want everything for nothing" customers?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> And if it is not on the work order, then that makes it greedy "I want everything for nothing" customers?


Are you reading this thread at all? The title of the thread is "How to get an HR24".

One method that has worked for myself and others here is to tell them that you will only accept an HR24 at delivery and that you want that noted on the order. At that point, DirecTV has all the power. They can either refuse to place the order with that stipulation or they can agree to it by placing the order.

My installer showed me the work order and the comments section showed exactly what I asked them to note. So if the CSRs are accepting the order and not noting the instructions (purposely or otherwise), then your beef should be with DirecTV and their CSRs, not the customers.

The customer has made their position clear, if DirecTV or the installers can't deliver then the customer has every right to refuse, it has nothing to do with the customer being greedy.

Also, $99 and a new 2 year commitment might be nothing to you, but to me it's enough to make me want the best value I can get.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> Are you reading this thread at all? The title of the thread is "How to get an HR24".
> 
> One method that has worked for myself and others here is to tell them that you will only accept an HR24 at delivery and that you want that noted on the order. At that point, DirecTV has all the power. They can either refuse to place the order with that stipulation or they can agree to it by placing the order.
> 
> ...


and do you read responses - or did you miss the statement NOT ON THE WORK ORDER

As mentioned, unless directv has changed their policy they do not mark a specific unit on the work order unless it is a MRV install, this has been verified in multiple conversations and thread on this forum.

To be perfectly clear - if the work order does *NOT* repeat *NOT* specificly state in clear terms that there is supposed to be a HR24 installed and the customer turns the installer away they need to be charged for a truck roll. If itis not on the work order then the customer needs to take it up with directv, not screw the installer out of a living wage.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> You know who demands the HR24? People who are members of forums like this one. You know, people who actually know difference between the various HR2X series models.


People like me who are absolutely SICK of this HR20 boat anchor they gave me back in 8/2006! It takes six tries just to change the channels on this POS!


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> and do you read responses - or did you miss the statement NOT ON THE WORK ORDER
> 
> As mentioned, unless directv has changed their policy they do not mark a specific unit on the work order unless it is a MRV install, this has been verified in multiple conversations and thread on this forum.
> 
> To be perfectly clear - if the work order does *NOT* repeat *NOT* specificly state in clear terms that there is supposed to be a HR24 installed and the customer turns the installer away they need to be charged for a truck roll. If itis not on the work order then the customer needs to take it up with directv, not screw the installer out of a living wage.


The customer doesn't owe the installer anything, if directv fails to put it on the order as the customer directed, then it is the installer who should take it up with DirecTV. If the customer ordered HD but the CSR wrote it up as an SD install, should the customer just go ahead and accept the install so they don't screw the installer out of a "living wage"?


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't the cable companies allow you to upgrade to their latest model for free?


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Well this battle is old, its been 4 years of leasing and nobody gets it. When I had cable tv I never sent the cable guy home because the box was not new...and we had to return the boxes ourselves. 

Bottom line as I knew myself...you want the HR24 buy one!! I like the newest and I think it was time to get these. In a lease type deal most companies do not open the market to equipment so for me thanks Directv.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

dminches said:


> Don't the cable companies allow you to upgrade to their latest model for free?


I'm not sure about where you are, but here the cable companies don't have much of a selection. They have a couple of models and, IMHO, they're all crap compared to the HR series...I'm just sayin' :grin:

Mike


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> I'm not sure about where you are, but here the cable companies don't have much of a selection. They have a couple of models and, IMHO, they're all crap compared to the HR series...I'm just sayin' :grin:
> 
> Mike


That has nothing to do with the concept of being able to upgrade to the best box _available_. It is a whole other issue if all the boxes are lousy. We aren't comparing the company offerings, just how the companies allow a customer to upgrade when new equipment becomes available.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

dminches said:


> That has nothing to do with the concept of being able to upgrade to the best box _available_. It is a whole other issue if all the boxes are lousy. We aren't comparing the company offerings, just how the companies allow a customer to upgrade when new equipment becomes available.


A guy a work has been trying to get a replacement box for six weeks now. Cox says no. :shrug:

Then again we have a new local company (Thames Valley) and they have been pretty good about replacing boxes.

I've just never heard any cable company replacing a DVR just because the subscriber want's to...then again neither will DirecTV.

Mike


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> I've just never heard any cable company replacing a DVR just because the subscriber want's to...then again neither will DirecTV.
> 
> Mike


Both Comcast and Verizon here will do that.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Pss...

A little secret - I just got a new H24 (non-DVR). I also have 2 HR20-700's.

The H24 really isn't THAT much faster than the HR20-700. IMHO, it's not worth worrying about.


----------



## nickff (Dec 8, 2007)

dminches said:


> Don't the cable companies allow you to upgrade to their latest model for free?


When I had Comcrap anytime a new model was released I just unhooked my DVR and took it to a local Comcrap office and said it didn't work and that I wanted an -_insert new model # here_- and they gave me one.

The problem was, all their DVRs (new or old) were terrible.


----------



## nickff (Dec 8, 2007)

NFLnut said:


> People like me who are absolutely SICK of this HR20 boat anchor they gave me back in 8/2006! It takes six tries just to change the channels on this POS!


If you have the protection plan, just call and explain that your DVR is broken and restarts do not fix the problem... they will send you a new one. Of course, it could be any of the models.

I have gotten two newer DVRs that way.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Pss...
> 
> A little secret - I just got a new H24 (non-DVR). I also have 2 HR20-700's.
> 
> The H24 really isn't THAT much faster than the HR20-700. IMHO, it's not worth worrying about.


That's what some of us have been trying to say for months now...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Some nasty comments removed ....

Guys, be nice to each other. This isn't a pie fight.

*James Long*


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Pss...
> 
> A little secret - I just got a new H24 (non-DVR). I also have 2 HR20-700's.
> 
> The H24 really isn't THAT much faster than the HR20-700. IMHO, it's not worth worrying about.


My experience has been different. The HR24 is the faster DVR I have had up to this point. It is a little faster than the 20s and significantly faster than the 22s. I could live with the performance of the 20. I did not want to put up with the 22 and now I don't have to.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

My HR24-500 slows down sometimes, just like my HR20 or HR22, but the one thing it has NEVER done, that both the other two do constantly, is drop digits when doing direct entry channel changes. The HR24-500 always switches to the channel, the HR20 and 22 constantly drop one of the numbers, two of the numbers, or sometimes, all of the numbers, sending you to the wrong channel or a "Channel Not Available" message. 

I use the H24-100 for my home brew DVR, since it relies on IR codes sent from the computer. The H21-200 I had prior, would occasionally miss a number, causing the dvr to record the wrong program.

Other than that major complaint, I like both the HR20 and 22 just fine, and for most other things, except perhaps multiple stacked guide page downs, they are not that bad.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> My HR24-500 slows down sometimes, just like my HR20 or HR22, *but the one thing it has NEVER done, that both the other two do constantly, is drop digits when doing direct entry channel changes. The HR24-500 always switches to the channel, the HR20 and 22 constantly drop one of the numbers, two of the numbers, or sometimes, all of the numbers, sending you to the wrong channel or a "Channel Not Available" message. *
> 
> I use the H24-100 for my home brew DVR, since it relies on IR codes sent from the computer. The H21-200 I had prior, would occasionally miss a number, causing the dvr to record the wrong program.
> 
> Other than that major complaint, I like both the HR20 and 22 just fine, and for most other things, except perhaps multiple stacked guide page downs, they are not that bad.


Bingo. This is what I have been touting since I got it. As I mentioned many times, this is the #1 issue I have with the non-HR24 boxes. It happens quite a bit and has driven me nuts at times. The HR24 has been a breath of sanity to these DVR's. I had my HR24-500 for a couple weeks now and have used it heaviliy and to date it has NOT ONCE missed a remote press.

**EDIT**
I should also add it has not changed to the wrong channel either, via the press 265 <enter> and get ...2...6..."channel not available"...5 and the tv changes to channel 5. Why? Because it's fast enough to deal the IMO poor channel changing algorith built into the software(the channel should not attempt to change until it KNOWS there are no more buttons in the buffer).


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> The customer doesn't owe the installer anything, if directv fails to put it on the order as the customer directed, then it is the installer who should take it up with DirecTV. If the customer ordered HD but the CSR wrote it up as an SD install, should the customer just go ahead and accept the install so they don't screw the installer out of a "living wage"?


Interesting statement "if directv fails to put it on the order as the customer directed" Not sure what CSR's you are talking to but just out of interest I called Directv 4 times for a new order. Calls where made form different phone numbers

call one to call three - no MRV, requested that I have a HR24 placed on the order as that is the only unit I would request - response in all cases, sorry we can't promise a HR24 you will get what is available.

call four - mrv requests, 3 DVR's 1 HD reciever, again requested HR24, waw told that that rep would note it on the work order, but it was not a promise that I would get them, although it was a very good chance becasue of MRV.

Interesting, is it not?


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> and do you read responses - or did you miss the statement NOT ON THE WORK ORDER
> 
> As mentioned, unless directv has changed their policy they do not mark a specific unit on the work order unless it is a MRV install, this has been verified in multiple conversations and thread on this forum.
> 
> To be perfectly clear - if the work order does *NOT* repeat *NOT* specificly state in clear terms that there is supposed to be a HR24 installed and the customer turns the installer away they need to be charged for a truck roll. If itis not on the work order then the customer needs to take it up with directv, not screw the installer out of a living wage.


I'm not contradicting you because I frankly have no knowledge of work orders. So, I'm assuming your expertise is far superior to my own on this issue. I'm just going to tell you my experience with a new install about a week ago.

I had done just as the above poster suggested - called D* ahead of time, told them I only would only take HR24s for my service. The installer showed up a week or two (and, ot, but he was incredibly professional and efficient) and he said "I've got the HR24s you asked for...." I chatted with him while he was showing me the menu structure et al. and he told me that I was smart to ask for the HR24 because they are much faster units than the older DVRs.

So, through whatever the means of transmission, I am pretty sure the installer had knowledge of my request.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> Interesting statement "if directv fails to put it on the order as the customer directed" Not sure what CSR's you are talking to but just out of interest I called Directv 4 times for a new order. Calls where made form different phone numbers
> 
> call one to call three - no MRV, requested that I have a HR24 placed on the order as that is the only unit I would request - response in all cases, sorry we can't promise a HR24 you will get what is available.
> 
> ...


Yes very interesting indeed and thank you for confirming what I have been saying all along. The CSRs WILL NOTE on the order that the customer will only accept an HR24. Regardless of what they say before, during or after, if they place the customers order with that text in the notes then they are, by default, "authorizing" the customer to refuse delivery of anything other than the HR24.

If the CSR refuses to put that on the order, which I have never disputed that they have the right to do, then it comes back on the customer to either accept DirecTVs terms or to not place the order.

You did not elaborate on the first 3 calls, so I don't know how persistent you were or exactly what you asked the CSR to do. However, the CSR I spoke with replied the same way as your 1st 3, I said that I understand you will not "guarantee" me an HR24, what I am saying is that I will only accept and HR24 and if you won't note that on the order, then I do not wish to place the order. The CSR replied they can certainly put that on the order, but again it is no "guarantee" of an HR24. So far, I have not seen anyone post that the CSR flat-out refused to note it on the order after some insistance on the customers side.

If you figure out a way to have them adopt a "refused install" charge, more power to you. I guarantee they will credit it when the customer calls and asks them to read the order back.

The bottom line is this:

Does the method guarantee an HR24? 
- *No*

Is a good strategy if you have to have an HD DVR right away?
- *No*

Is it a good strategy if you are upgrading or adding and you can stand to wait until one becomes available?
- *Yes*

Is it better than paying full retail and trying to negotiate upgrade credits after the fact?
- *Yes*

Do installers like it?
- *No*, obviously it is in their best interests that the customer take whatever they happen to have on the truck.

If enough people start doing it, will they eventually mandate that CSRs DO NOT place any order with those instructions?
- *Very likely so*, but for now it seems to be working for those who have tried it and reported back here.


----------



## mahyde30 (Jul 6, 2008)

nickff said:


> If you have the protection plan, just call and explain that your DVR is broken and restarts do not fix the problem... they will send you a new one. Of course, it could be any of the models.
> 
> I have gotten two newer DVRs that way.


I have the protection plan. Last year I called because the HD DVR was not working right. Tech came out and worked over an hour on it before he would replace it. He kept telling me there was nothing wrong with it. The receiver would work one minute and the next not. Finally he went out to his truck and got a HD DVR 22/100.

It was like this new receiver was coming out of his pocket!


----------



## Patm (Sep 14, 2010)

Directv told me it would take a month to get an installer to my house (Frisco Tx) so I rolled the dice and had them ship one. I got the HR21. Bummer

Is the difference between the HR21 and 24 worth shipping it back and waiting a month for the installer?

Or should I go spend $100 more and buy off the internet?

Thoughts appreciated.

Thanks,

Patm


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

Chuck W said:


> The HR24 receiver is in demand for a reason. Directv should be making a more concerted effort to move away from anything but an HR24+ going forward. Directv needs to wake up. IMO, It's only going to get worse.
> 
> Directv should do the same offers that a place like Solid Signal does and stop making it such a crap shoot. If someone is requesting a specific model, they know what they want. Why not make the same upfront fee offer? It keeps the customer happy and puts more money in the pockets of Directv.


A M E N.

I find it ludicrous I can't order the model I want, and I don't plan to upgrade until the older models are flushed out. Tried to call, got nowhere, gave up. I've had SO many problems with my HR20 I just have zero interest in even the chance of getting another one while there are newer, better models out there (but that I can't order).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

uteotw said:


> A M E N.
> 
> I find it ludicrous I can't order the model I want, and *I don't plan to upgrade until the older models are flushed out*. Tried to call, got nowhere, gave up. I've had SO many problems with my HR20 I just have zero interest in even the chance of getting another one while there are newer, better models out there (but that I can't order).


That could be a long time since they're still sending out HR20's. If you really need a HR24/H24 the only way is to go to a retailer like SolidSignal and get it from them.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

uteotw said:


> A M E N.
> 
> I find it ludicrous I can't order the model I want, and I don't plan to upgrade until the older models are flushed out. Tried to call, got nowhere, gave up. I've had SO many problems with my HR20 I just have zero interest in even the chance of getting another one while there are newer, better models out there (but that I can't order).


I find it ludicrous that people still can't grasp this simple idea:
*If you want a Hx24, then order one from various reputable online dealers.*


----------



## kramer (Jun 6, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I find it ludicrous that people still can't grasp this simple idea:
> *If you want a Hx24, then order one from various reputable online dealers.*


It's simple because they do not want to pay out 200 bucks for a lease and still have another 2 year commitment.

So you have to work the system that D* created and the installer gets the short end of the stick.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

kramer said:


> It's simple because they do not want to pay out 200 bucks for a lease and still have another 2 year commitment.
> 
> So you have to work the system that D* created and the installer gets the short end of the stick.


All because some customers can't shake an unfortunate sense of entitlement. What a shame. Cancel their service and eat the ETF I say.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> All because some customers can't shake an unfortunate sense of entitlement. What a shame. Cancel their service and eat the ETF I say.


That's true, I feel that $99 and a 2 yr commitment "entitles" me to the DVR I want. If they do not agree thay can simply refuse the order.

DirecTV's business model for existing customers is full of hidden offers, credits and discounted prices for those who are willing to play the game and ask for them. This is just another example of it.

Sorry if it doesn't sit well with those with a decidely "pro-directv outlook", but that's the way it is. What makes matters worse I suppose is that it is working for people... that's really got to hurt!:eek2:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> That's true, I feel that $99 and a 2 yr commitment "entitles" me to the DVR I want.


Well, that's where you're wrong. It entitles you to a DVR, not a specific model. Considering they are all pretty much the same...it doesn't matter much.


----------



## hidef2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey guys, I 've had D* for 3 months now and I am leasing an HR22-100 an HR24 & a standard def receiver. I've signed up for a two year plan with D*. All is gone well & I really don't mind the 2 year plan/contract at all...... my questions are as follows:

1) Can I *add a new receiver to my account *one that I purchase.... lets say from SOLID SIGNAL? I here they are trust worthy as a retailer!?
2) Is there any type of monthly fee for adding a new receiver that *you now own as oppose to lease*? I now pay $5 per receiver lease fee although one fee is waived off.
3) Will D* allow me to add a receiver that I bought from another retailer while I am inthe middle their 2 year contract? Is there an activation FEE?
4) I see that you can activate receivers on-line, so once I get my receiver from Solid signal, is it as easy as activating it by going to directv.com.?
5) After the two year contract is over, can I just buy lets say another 1 or two receivers and send the leased ones back to D*?

Thanks guys
Hidef2010


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

hidef2010 said:


> Hey guys, I 've had D* for 3 months now and I am leasing an HR22-100 an HR24 & a standard def receiver. I've signed up for a two year plan with D*. All is gone well & I really don't mind the 2 year plan/contract at all...... my questions are as follows:
> 
> 1) Can I *add a new receiver to my account *one that I purchase.... lets say from SOLID SIGNAL? I here they are trust worthy as a retailer!?


Yes


hidef2010 said:


> 2) Is there any type of monthly fee for adding a new receiver that *you now own as oppose to lease*? I now pay $5 per receiver lease fee although one fee is waived off.


It's the same $5/month per receiver, after the 1st, be it owned or leased, doesn't matter.


hidef2010 said:


> 3) Will D* allow me to add a receiver that I bought from another retailer while I am inthe middle their 2 year contract? Is there an activation FEE?


You add a new receiver and you start the 2 year clock all over again, doesn't matter if you got it from Solid Signal or DirecTV, a new receiver is a new commitment. The exception is you purchase a receiver from a 3rd party that they owned and then discontinued from the account, that would not cause a new commitment. 


hidef2010 said:


> 4) I see that you can activate receivers on-line, so once I get my receiver from Solid signal, is it as easy as activating it by going to directv.com.?


There is, I've never seen a place to activate a receiver online, I've always had to call the access card department.


hidef2010 said:


> 5) After the two year contract is over, can I just buy lets say another 1 or two receivers and send the leased ones back to D*?


Yes, but as responded earlier a new receiver is a new commitment.



hidef2010 said:


> Thanks guys
> Hidef2010


----------



## hidef2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Rad, I understand all your responses.....I guess what I want to eventually do is *actually own all my equipment outright*!! I just went to Solid Signal's web site and it seems that they say you are leasing the receiver from them/D*. I am a bit confused, if I buy a new HR24 from Solid Signal do I not own it????

PS. I don't care about starting another 2 year cycle/contract with D* if I add a new receiver.

Thanks

Hidef2010


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

hidef2010 said:


> Thanks Rad, I understand all your responses.....I guess what I want to eventually do is *actually own all my equipment outright*!! I just went to Solid Signal's web site and it seems that they say you are leasing the receiver from them/D*. I am a bit confused, if I buy a new HR24 from Solid Signal do I not own it????
> 
> PS. I don't care about starting another 2 year cycle/contract with D* if I add a new receiver.
> 
> ...


Retailers like Solidsignal and Best Buy provide the receivers for the same price as DirecTV. If you want to own the receiver you have to get if directly from DirecTV and for alot more than $199....except the HR21Pro which the only box out there that isn't a lease.

Mike


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

hidef2010 said:


> Thanks Rad, I understand all your responses.....I guess what I want to eventually do is *actually own all my equipment outright*!! I just went to Solid Signal's web site and it seems that they say you are leasing the receiver from them/D*. I am a bit confused, if I buy a new HR24 from Solid Signal do I not own it????
> 
> PS. I don't care about starting another 2 year cycle/contract with D* if I add a new receiver.
> 
> ...


AFAIK the only receiver you can 'buy' and own is the HR21Pro, it was like $600, and I don't think those are made anymore. You might be able to find an owned receiver on E-Bay, DirecTV employees get receivers that are owned.

Other then that, DirecTV doesn't sell any receivers only leases. The price you pay should be thought of as an upgrade fee, you can get a SD receiver for free. Want something more advanced like a SD DVR or HD receiver, you pay the same monthly charge but a $99 upfront upgrade charge. Want something even more advanced like the HD DVR, that's the same monthly charge but a $199 upfront upgrade charge.

Why are you wanting to end up with only owned receivers? You said you aren't worried about the commitment factor which is what some folks are trying to avoid. With a purchased receiver, if it breaks you can get a swap for a fee and a new 2 year commitment, unless you pay the $6/month for the protection plan.


----------



## hidef2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks RAD & Microbeta, I believe I now understand this whole lease/own thing. I guess it doens't make sense to own it out-right, considering I don't care about the 2 year commitment.

Thanks again

Hidef2010


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> Well, that's where you're wrong. It entitles you to a DVR, not a specific model.* Considering they are all pretty much the same..*.it doesn't matter much.


You can keep trying to make this argument all you want, but nobody is buying it. The receivers are not "pretty much all the same..." There are big differences in speed and you know it. Its not just a subjective thing either because there are benchmarking tests available various places on the net (although I'm too lazy to search for it now).

I really don't understand your desperate need to defend D* on this stuff. D* offers a great product, solid consumer support, and good equipment. But, their inventory system is a little messed up and its totally understandable that existing owners and potential owners are frustrated with the situation.


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Considering they are all pretty much the same...it doesn't matter much.


Some of us don't agree they are pretty much the same. My experience has shown otherwise.


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

hidef2010 said:


> Thanks RAD & Microbeta, I believe I now understand this whole lease/own thing. I guess it doens't make sense to own it out-right, considering I don't care about the 2 year commitment.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Hidef2010


It does make sense if you want to open the unit and replace the internal drive. You shouldn't do that with a leased machine but you are free to do that with an owned one.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

E91 said:


> You can keep trying to make this argument all you want, but nobody is buying it. The receivers are not "pretty much all the same..." There are big differences in speed and you know it. Its not just a subjective thing either because there are benchmarking tests available various places on the net (although I'm too lazy to search for it now).
> 
> I really don't understand your desperate need to defend D* on this stuff. D* offers a great product, solid consumer support, and good equipment. But, their inventory system is a little messed up and its totally understandable that existing owners and potential owners are frustrated with the situation.


It's not up for discussion. It's a fact.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> It's not up for discussion. It's a fact.


That's right. It is a fact. There are benchmarking tests all over the net. The HR24 IS substantially faster than the HR23. That is 100% reality. And all your denials, childish personal attacks on other posters, and attempts to defend D* won't change that. There is a reason so many people want the faster unit, and they are NOT identical.

I'm not saying the speed will be important to all users - some here have reported that they basically avoid the GUI and are primarily concerned about picture quality and programming. I respect that view and think those owers will do fine with the HR23. I also suspect that the non-enthusiasts types (i.e., not those who post on DBStalk and similar sites) won't care much about the specific model they get. However, it is pretty clear that the very slow speed of the HR23 impacts on some users' experience and has been a source of considerable frustration for many.

I'm guessing you work for D* or something like that. Its clear you have a personal stake in this issue because you are not even remotely in touch with reality here.

D* offers a very nice product at an extremely fair price and I think their new line of DVRs is competitive with any in the industry. I personally switched from Dish a week ago and have been stunned by how nice the service is and have been extremely impressed by the professionalism of everybody at D*(particularly the installers - who were just fantastic). But, the inventory system is a bit screwed up and its understandable that some here are a little annoyed. Your attempts to spin the situation don't change these realities and have simply destroyed whatever credibility you had here.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dminches said:


> It does make sense if you want to open the unit and replace the internal drive. You shouldn't do that with a leased machine but you are free to do that with an owned one.


But you can just add an external drive and not have to worry about breaking the lease agreement by opening the case.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

E91 said:


> That's right. It is a fact. There are benchmarking tests all over the net. The HR24 IS substantially faster than the HR23. That is 100% reality. And all your denials, childish personal attacks on other posters, and attempts to defend D* won't change that. There is a reason so many people want the faster unit, and they are NOT identical.
> 
> I'm not saying the speed will be important to all users - some here have reported that they basically avoid the GUI and are primarily concerned about picture quality and programming. I respect that view and think those owers will do fine with the HR23. I also suspect that the non-enthusiasts types (i.e., not those who post on DBStalk and similar sites) won't care much about the specific model they get. However, it is pretty clear that the very slow speed of the HR23 impacts on some users' experience and has been a source of considerable frustration for many.
> 
> ...


You're wrong. Thank you for proving it once again.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> You're wrong. Thank you for proving it once again.


Sorry but I have to disagree. Your are correct in that the look, feel, and functionality is the identical, and that's by design. However, the speed difference in my Hx24's is so significant that I almost never use the HR21/HR23 for general use...and with MRV I don't have to. 

It responds faster in trickplay having an affect on watching recordings. That plus the faster GUI makes the overall use much nicer. 

In that one aspect, the Hx24's standout above the previous models.

Mike


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> You're wrong. Thank you for proving it once again.


Sigh. Honestly, I don't want to get into adolescent flame wars. This is a great site and I want to be a good citizen. But, do you really think this kind of junk impresses anybody? Your only response whenever somebody comes up with actual facts is to just deny them without coming up with any counter evidence whatsoever. It kind of reminds me of my little nephew saying "I know you are but what am I" when his older sister makes fun of him. Its a childish response strategy, adds absolutey nothing, and simply degrades your already limited credibility.

Now, to get to actual FACTS. Do you deny that the HR23 is a lot slower than the HR24? (I'm not commenting on other earlier version of the HR line which may or may not be as fast). Are you saying that all the various tests, youtube videos, etc that are out there in cyber land are all incorrect? If not, then how can you blame those who would prefer the faster model?


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree. Your are correct in that the look, feel, and functionality is the identical, and that's by design. However, the speed difference in my Hx24's is so significant that I almost never use the HR21/HR23 for general use...and with MRV I don't have to.
> 
> It responds faster in trickplay having an affect on watching recordings. That plus the faster GUI makes the overall use much nicer.
> 
> ...


I rest my case.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Well, that's where you're wrong. It entitles you to a DVR, not a specific model. Considering they are all pretty much the same...it doesn't matter much.


Well, since I told them I would only acccept an HR24 and I now have an HR24 in my cabinet, I'd say your viewpoint is irrelevant. It certainly is to me anyways.


----------



## Bruce M. (Oct 31, 2009)

Now why would you hassle trying to come up with actual* evidence *that a poster's position is wrong when you could just *assert* it is wrong, repeatedly, and leave it at that? Much easier, and much faster.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Seems to be a circular argument ... instead of a discussion.
We've reached the point of asked and answered.

Summary:

If you want a particular model go to a retailer who can provide that model.
If you want DirecTV to provide that model ask and hope the note gets passed down and followed, with no guarantees.


----------

